

Recursive Make Considered Harmful - JoshTriplett
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.20.2572&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
hbogert
Love that paper, though the better-approach section was not as pragmatically
explained as the problem's section.

I'll raise a glass to him as soon as I'm having a drink with fellow hackers
somewhere.

------
JoshTriplett
Rediscovered via
[https://www.debian.org/News/2014/20141020](https://www.debian.org/News/2014/20141020)
.

